# Who should replace my turbine vents?



## sparky472 (Oct 5, 2007)

I've got a couple of turbine vents that I need to replace pretty quickly. Is this something I should get a roofer to do? Or just a general handyman? I don't think I have time in the next couple weeks to figure it out and do it myself.

Thanks


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

you should use a roofer for that so they get flashed in properly


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

A good handyman will do it fine job. *If you know one that is good*. If you don't your best bet would be a roofer.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

A handy man will wind up typically setting the flashing portion ON TOP of the shingles on all 4 sides and then sealing it with plastic roofing cement.

This will keep it water-tight for only about one season, until expansion and contraction crack through the dried out roof cement and then rain will leak in.

Make sure the roofer that repairs it, describes how to get the flashings under the shingles properly.

Their is a good article on adding a vent and how to loosen the nails from the shingles on www.askthebuilder.com

*Here is a specific article which shows a properly installed turbine vent.* http://www.askthebuilder.com/442_Roof_Turbine_Vents.shtml

Note how the sides of the flashings and the top portion of the flashings are covered by the asphalt shingles.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

very good,Ed


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Here's more. http://www.albertsroofing.com/Power%20Vent%20Installation.htm


----------



## sparky472 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Roofer it is.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

be







sure to get the latest interior parts to it,for a foolproof install:
\


----------

